# New to Spektra + New MAC Employee



## DirtyPlum (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey fellow Macettes,

A quick hello from the UK... where has this site been all this time??!  

ok, more like where have I been?!







also just to let you know that I was offered a job at MAC last week and am due to begin on Jan 4th 2008 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what a great start to the yr!! 

I am soo excited  - abt MAC and Spektra! Look forward to discussing all things MAC with you all - mwah! xxx


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome!!  and Congrats!!!  What a nice Christmas present!!


----------



## Catcat (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to specktra! Enjoy your new job at MAC!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone! xxx


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## glam8babe (Dec 21, 2007)

welcome! i am soo jealous... how did u get in? ive heard its stricter over here as u have to have alot of experience or go to makeup school or somthing? PM ME!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 21, 2007)

well hello and


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

